# Kampf gegen Diablo



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

Ich steh also im 4ten Akt vor dem Heern des Schreckens. So weit so gut. Allerdings hab ich nach 2 Stunden Kampf gegen ihn (und wirklich nur gegen ihn allein) aufgegeben. In der Zeit hab ich nicht einmal ein viertel seines Lebens runter bekommen. Wie gehe ich nun am besten gegen ihn vor? Ich bin ein lvl 29 Druide und habe auf Verwandlung und Hervorrufung geskillt. Die Tierchen sterben und ich komme nicht in den Nahkampf, da er dann entweder seinen Blitzstrahl macht oder seinen Feuerring macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du im SP spielst, richtig?
Wenn dem so ist (was ich glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) solltest du bestimmte Sachen mal überprüfen bz. versuchen zu erfüllen:
-sind deine items gut genug? trägst du noch weiße items etc.. einfach ein paar mal Mephisto töten, dann hast du genug Items oder guck mal was für runenwörter du bilden kannst (indiablo.de runencatcher)
 und guck bei Händlern ob sie Lifeleech oder Manaleech items verkaufen (hast du schon welche dann wärs perfekt)
-wie hast du deine Attribute geskillt? du solltest schon ein bisschen Vit haben, weil wenn man mit 200hp gegen Diablo antritt,ist es klar das man schnell stirbt
-du meintest dass deine Tierchen schnell sterben...alles <5 ist nutzlos
-hol dir den Gürtel mit den meisten Fächern den du kaufen kannst (plattengürtel vermutlich)
und wenn das alles nichts hilft logg einfach kurz mal im Multiplayer 2 (offenes Bnet)ein...dort kannst du mit deinen SP charaktern spielen und dir helfen lassen


----------



## Nick1414 (13. August 2008)

Wie bitte soll er denn Meppel mehrmals töten, wenn er, wie du denkst, SP zockt?
Irgendwie widersprüchlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du solltest generell darauf bauen,
erstmal einen Skillbaum richtig auszuskillen,
denn wenn du sofort auf beides die halben Punkte verteilst,
beherrscht du zwar mehr Fähigkeiten,
hast diese aber noch nicht so ausgebaut,
als würdest du nur auf eins von beidem skillen.
SP Dudus würde ich Elementar mit dem Hurrikane am Ende empfehlen

Cheers


----------



## Yiraja (13. August 2008)

für single player hero editor oder wie des teil heißt ^^


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> Wie bitte soll er denn Meppel mehrmals töten, wenn er, wie du denkst, SP zockt?
> Irgendwie widersprüchlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 *hust* mit dem charakter ausloggen und wieder einloggen und schwupps ist jeder mob (auch meppel) wieder da...


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Tips.
Also muss ich doch erstmal farmen und hochleveln? Schade T.T

Ich habe schon oft Mephisto gefarmt (ja im SP ^^) und habe gehofft, dass ich es mir sparen könnte, weil der fast nur crap dropt.
Ich wollte auf Wut und die Todeswölfe gehen. Aber es scheint wohl wirklich scheiße zu sein Diablo im Nahkampf killen zu wollen.

Meint ihr ich sollte noch Armageddon hinzuskillen? Weil Riss habe ich schon, da vor allem bei größeren Gruppen das praktisch ist.


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

wohl oder übel musst du diablo aber im nahkampf angreifen und noch ele zu skillen ist Schwachsinn!
http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/guides/showg...d=11&page=1
vllt kannst du damit etwas anfangen, aber vermutlich nicht ... schau dich auf der Seite einfach mal um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spielst du classic oder LoD ?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

Naja ich bin Druide. ^^

Ja ich spiele LoD, Druide ist eine der Klassen aus der Erweiterung. 

Das Problem ist aber, dass diese Skillungen ja für max lvl sind. Das bringt mir allerdings relativ wenig, oder soll ich etwa solange in der Hölle aufräumen bis ich 99 bin? 

Ich denke mal auch, dass meine Rüstung schlecht ist. Ich habe bei fast allem Angriffstempo und Angriffskraft. Ist das Ok oder sollte ich mir was anderes holen?

Ich habe auch das Runenwort Boshaftigkeit auf einer Einhandwaffe und ein Schild. Boshaftigkeit war das beste Runenwort wofür ich die Runen hatte. Soll ich da auch was ändern?


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

ui die lod frage war dumm ...
also das runenwort finde ich schonmal sehr gut! Du kannst es auch mal mit einem akt1 söldner probieren(falls du momentan keinen hast) aber ich glaube der würde schnell sterben und damit der Schaden macht braucht man auch erstmal nen bogen... 
nun aber suche nach gegenständen die LL oder frosten bringen ..wenn du nur waffen findest einfach immer während des Kampfes wechseln (hk:w)sodass Diablo durchgehend geslowt ist und was Meppl droptp ist pure Glückssache aber das gute am SP ist dass du die karte durchgehen aufgedeckt hast also einfach immer weiter machen alle items aufsammeln und verkaufen(für tränke oder Glücksspiel oder bei händlern für andere items)/usen/merc geben


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

Söldner habe ich den aus Akt1 und ihr Bogen ist eigentlich ziemlich gut. Macht es eigentlich Sinn was mit Feuerwiderstand zu Sockeln? Ich hätte da noch ein Schild in dem 2 Sockel verfügbar sind. Wenn ich mit Feuerwiderstand dem Feuerring von Diablo entgegen wirken könnte hätte ich schon bessere Chancen. Gelten eigentlich die Widerstände, die ich habe auch für die Wölfe?


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

Der Feuerring von Diablo macht feuerschaden also kannst du resis anziehen bzw sockeln sofern du dein schild dafür opfern willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob der strahl von dia auch feuerschaden macht weiß ich nicht.. aber die widerstände (solange es keine auren sind wie beim pala) zählen nur für dich


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

Hmm, wenn ich nun also einen Feuerwiderstand von 100% habe bin ich Feuerimmun, oder? Oder wird Feuerwiderstand anders berechnet und es wird kein prozentualer Wert abgegeben sondern anders?


----------



## Abrox (13. August 2008)

Nunja, Diablo macht nicht nur Feuerschaden, soviel sei gesagt, der haut auch ganz gut zu.


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

man kann net völlig immun werden aber wenn man 75+ resi (max) hat macht es nur noch extrem wenig schaden


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

Thx für die Ratschläge, ich mach grad noch Runs auf Mephisto, hab Resi 73 auf Feuer und bei den anderen etwa 60-65. Ich habe Auserdem etwa 400 life und 280 Abwehr. Denkt ihr, dass das für Diablo reicht? Dem Blitzstrahl auszuweichen ist ja zum Glück einfach. ^^


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

müsste eigentlich reichen ... nur guck mal auf "a" oder so   wie viel schadne du machst (steht da wo man die attribute verteilen kann


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

Der Angriffswert ist 1090 und der Schaden ist 48-84, also mit Feuerklaue, aber das ist der einzige Angriff, den ich normalerweise als Wolf verwende. Ich kann ja noch nicht Wut verwenden, da ich erst lvl 29 bin.


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

dürfte eigentlich alles reichen... da kann man nur noch sagen hf gl !  und melde dich wenns geklappt/nicht geklappt hat


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

mach ich und thx für die hilfe ^^


----------



## Echse/LS (13. August 2008)

Der Strahl den er macht, ist meines wissens Blitz-Schaden 

Wenn Dia den wirkt, einfach mit nem Healpot entgegenwirken.

Greatz


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2008)

So, kurz nachm lvl up, mit dem ich mir wut und den grizzly geholt habe hats nuun endlich geklappt. der teddy hate ausgehalten außer dem strahl, deswegen konnte ich ihn gut runterprügeln. Thx nomma für die hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (14. August 2008)

ich gib dir nen rat

zock im bnet oder hol dir den heroeditor wennst unbedingt sp spielen willst


----------



## Abrox (14. August 2008)

Warum raten die Leute immer zu nem Hero Editor?

Wo ist denn da der Spass drin?


----------



## attake (14. August 2008)

wann dann 8 oder 16player mod ^^   da droppt mehr und man bekommt mehr exp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schwerer wirds natürlich auch ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2008)

Danke für Tips, die schonmal einer gegeben hat, nachdem das Problem gelöst worden ist (seit langem). Also wenn keiner mehr den Thread braucht: Mir wurde ganz gut geholfen und kann von mir aus gecloset werden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

